# Couple Keep Mischievous Kinkajou As Pet



## Paco Dennis (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Della (Oct 12, 2021)

We had one once.  Mischievous doesn't say the half of it.  We kept it in the bathroom at night and one morning he had shredded every towel into strings.  He was cute and cuddly though, like in the video, he was always inside our clothes, often down my sleeve with the little face sticking out the bottom.  He liked to sneak up on you while you were watching TV and stick that tongue in your ear.


----------

